
Alternative for Feedly? - gabor_biro
I know rss readers have been discussed at length on HN but I tried several of them and couldn&#x27;t find what I was looking for (not for free&#x2F;cheap anyway).<p>Here&#x27;s my problem:<p>In Feedly&#x27;s &quot;Today&quot; view I only always get 12 articles per feed. Why can&#x27;t I see all articles from today or the last 24 hours or something?
I can see more if I refresh the &quot;Today&quot; view, but I don&#x27;t want to have to keep refreshing. I just want to see everything for today (whatever today means in Feedly).<p>Any suggestions?<p>What would also be great is once I finished with &quot;Today&quot; I could see the top X most popular articles from all my older unread articles. That way I read through the latest plus the most popular from last week. And I&#x27;m done. 0 inbox.
======
neuroticfish
I've mostly given up trying to keep up with RSS. I feel like if I subscribe to
"top story" feeds, I'm missing out on a lot of interesting stuff. If I
subscribe to the information firehose, it's too much for me to consume. After
years of trying tons of readers and configurations I've just settled on a
subscription to a local online publication and a few strictly moderated
subreddits that are relevant to my interests. That said, of all the readers
I've tried I liked Newsblur the best.

------
m-p-3
I'm currently using Inoreader[1] with the Supporter plan ($20/yr), works well
so far.

[1]: [https://www.inoreader.com/](https://www.inoreader.com/)

------
greenyoda
I've been using [http://newsblur.com](http://newsblur.com) for years (since
Google News died) and have been very happy with it. They'll give you 64 RSS
subscriptions for free, and unlimited subscriptions for $36/year (I pay for
the unlimited version).

I use their web interface, but I think they also have phone apps available.

~~~
kleer001
I've been using newsblur as well (unlimited as well), but only on my phone.
From an iphone to a pixel it's been fine and dandy. There was a problem with
dark mode page viewing messing up light view, but it was fixed fairly quickly.
I kept an eye on the issue at github. They're good people.

------
dodgyb
Try Feedbro, it is an extension for chrome and firefox. It is free and
unlimited and the UI is customisable to a degree.

The one downside is it is not a cloud app, so won't sync across devices.

I have been using it since inoreader and feedly introduced caps and I am a
happy convert.

------
simplecomplex
I like feedbin

------
lostdog
inoreader is pretty good. Free plan has 150 feeds, and $20/yr for the cheapest
paid plan.

------
noobly
Elfeed!

